
2018 Midterm Challengers - rimunroe
https://xkcd.com/2067/
======
icsllaf
Is it ok to discuss politics here?

I'm a pretty big liberal myself but Beto's chances in Texas seem smaller than
the size of his name implies. The polls have actually never had him higher
than Cruz. At the bottom, it also says advice factored into this so maybe that
was what made such a big factor?

~~~
dragonwriter
> I'm a pretty big liberal myself but Beto's chances in Texas seem smaller
> than the size of his name implies.

It's smaller than a some names for lower offices, and the size of name
reflects (as stated at the top) a combination of chance of winning _and_ level
of office.

